# 250Rs Slide Cover Questions



## griffin (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi All;

This is my first real post here, after acquiring my first Outback trailer, an 2013 250RS, about a month ago. I was looking to add slide covers and was told they could put one over the side slide only. The bed slide was apparently longer than available slide covers. I was wondering if anyone else has a slide cover over the rear bed slide on their Outback?

Thanks!
Shane


----------



## griffin (Jan 5, 2015)

I just managed to find a post indicating only custom slide cover are available for the rear, king bed slide.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

griffin said:


> I just managed to find a post indicating only custom slide cover are available for the rear, king bed slide.


 That is correct.Reason being is the distance is to far without enough slope and will sag terribly. I designed a custom one myself and had a tarp and awning company cover it. I used it all of last yr and worked flawlessly.I can install in 5 minutes and remove in the same.It's a bit bulky but that is not an issue for our unit as we have the garage to store it in. There are pictures of it somewhere on the site.Maybe check my profile page. Then click on my topics. The pics are there.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Tourdfox's slide topper. Slide Topper


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Leedek said:


> Tourdfox's slide topper. Slide Topper


 Thanks Leedek. I still havn't graduated to being able to do that. Still in the dark ages.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Tourdfox said:


> Tourdfox's slide topper. Slide Topper


 Thanks Leedek. I still havn't graduated to being able to do that. Still in the dark ages.
[/quote]

The search function of this forum leaves a LOT to be desired. No... I don't know how to fix it, I just know that it takes a real need-to-find to get what you want. Thx Tourdfox.... your point to your posts made it a lot easier. I only had to go through about five pages of retrieves to find what I wanted.









Must be Miller time!


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Leedek said:


> Tourdfox's slide topper. Slide Topper


 Thanks Leedek. I still havn't graduated to being able to do that. Still in the dark ages.
[/quote]

The search function of this forum leaves a LOT to be desired. No... I don't know how to fix it, I just know that it takes a real need-to-find to get what you want. Thx Tourdfox.... your point to your posts made it a lot easier. I only had to go through about five pages of retrieves to find what I wanted.









Must be Miller time!








[/quote]

Leedek you could have a couple millers and make a custom topper at the same time. Just measure twice and cut once lol


----------

